# Meggie Peg 6 years



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Meggie Peggie you have been at the bridge 6 years now.

I still miss you very much I still say good morning to your picture on the wall.
I know your Sadie will be looking after you like she did when you were both here with me.
Sadie loved you so much and I still think it was you calling her made her go to the bridge before her time not long after you.

The only comfort I have that is your together again. 

But I know your Sadie will be looking after you she loved you as much as me and was called to the bridge too young to be with you.

And your old owner has moved to the country now so she can have a dog again it broke her heart to give you up but she knew i would look after you well and you would have a good life with us.
she now has a black Lab called Maggie but when i speak to her we still speak about you.

Sweet Dreams Meggie Peg we will meet again one day never to be parted and will have a great party with all my other dogs at the bridge.

Meg on the right Sadie on the left. 

Love
Maggie
xxx


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie, it;s a good thing that we have our happy memories to get us through these tough days. 

Play hard and sleep softly Meg


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Maggie, it;s a good thing that we have our happy memories to get us through these tough days.
> 
> Play hard and sleep softly Meg


sure is Jan


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What beautiful girls they were! Sending hugs on this sad anniversary day, I am having a rough morning too, so I do understand how you feel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie*

Maggie

I know it gives you consolation that Charlie and Meggie Peg are together.
It helps me knowing my Smooch and Snobear are together!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> What beautiful girls they were! Sending hugs on this sad anniversary day, I am having a rough morning too, so I do understand how you feel.


Thanks sorry your having a bad day (hugs)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs and my thoughts to you on this sad anniversary. I hope you find peace and take comfort in knowing they are together, playing, enjoying life and waiting until the time you are all reunited.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie
> 
> I know it gives you consolation that Charlie and Meggie Peg are together.
> It helps me knowing my Smooch and Snobear are together!


It makes me smile when i think what Charlie is doing at the bridge teaching them all her naughty ways 

The last couple of days i keep seeing things out the corner of my eye and then its gone buts a golden colour i hope its Charlie paying me a visit.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Hugs and my thoughts to you on this sad anniversary. I hope you find peace and take comfort in knowing they are together, playing, enjoying life and waiting until the time you are all reunited.


I sure am and can't wait till we meet again


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this very sad day. I know that Sadie and Charlie will be looking after her for you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah, nearly missed this anniversary. How the years speed by but still we keep them in our hearts, until we meet again. Thinking of you on yet another anniversary x


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Our sweet fur babies are never forgotten, always remembered, cherished in memory, missed and loved always. Thinking of of you, knowing how hard these anniversary, holidays and milestones are.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Ah, nearly missed this anniversary. How the years speed by but still we keep them in our hearts, until we meet again. Thinking of you on yet another anniversary x


Thanks Patsy the years do fly by but we never forget them always in our hearts


----------

